

600k concurrent HTTP connections with Clojure and http-kit (2013) - Mitt
http://http-kit.org/600k-concurrent-connection-http-kit.html

======
waffle_ss
This has been posted twice before[1][2]. It should be noted that this
benchmark was done over localhost, i.e. packets did not actually leave the
computer, so who knows what kind of optimizations were done by the kernel /
networking stack.

When looking at examples where packets actually leave the computer, at least
one person achieved 1M concurrent connections with Erlang in 2008, and
WhatsApp were hitting 2.8M concurrent connections with Erlang in a production
system in 2012[4]. Of course memory usage was a lot higher in these examples,
but at least they were exercising the networking stack.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5127251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5127251)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5474331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5474331)

[3]: [http://www.metabrew.com/article/a-million-user-comet-
applica...](http://www.metabrew.com/article/a-million-user-comet-application-
with-mochiweb-part-1)

[4]: [http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/558/efsf2...](http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/558/efsf2012-whatsapp-scaling.pdf)

------
VeejayRampay
10 seconds until someone mentions this benchmark is somehow unfair and
nonsensical :)

Still a very informative, promising and well formatted article, props.

------
swah
OT: I didn't know this nice http server with unified API for websocket and
long polling. Maybe this is the reason SockJS and Socket.IO aren't getting the
attention I thought they would? People are just using websocket or long
polling, ignoring the other fallbacks??

------
ecesena
Has anyone similar data on EC2 instances? I'd be particularly interested in
small/medium ones. (localhost+no database are fine, it's just for the sake of
comparison)

------
qwerta
Now write database which would feed this with data...

